# OT to MP  (Occupation Transfer)



## nathen (1 Mar 2006)

i was wondering if anyone knows much about an OT from infantry to mp. i don't want to do it till 2009-2010
the reason is because i don't want to be in when my wife and i have kids. (too tough for me with our current op tempo)
what are the requirements i need, who do i see and can i get posted back to pet. (my wife is a medic)
thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## kincanucks (1 Mar 2006)

nathen said:
			
		

> i was wondering if anyone knows much about an OT from infantry to mp. i don't want to do it till 2009-2010
> the reason is because i don't want to be in when my wife and i have kids. (too tough for me with our current op tempo)
> what are the requirements i need, who do i see and can i get posted back to pet. (my wife is a medic)
> thank you in advance for your help.



You need to have a high school diploma and must have completed at least two university full credit courses in a police related study, you need to see your BPSO and who knows.


----------



## nathen (1 Mar 2006)

thank you for your help i appreciate it


----------



## Stonyman (1 Mar 2006)

This is what you have to do, hope this helps b/c it was a big headach for me

1. Go talk to your battalion sherriff, usually an MP Sergeant
2. Use the DIN, ref AVOT usually have specific info for MP applicants
3. Write your memo and keep on them b/c you know inf battalions will lose it a few times 
4. Apply between may and Oct
5. See BPSO, don't let them screw you around, if they don't know make sure you get them to find out exactly what you need.
6. Min requirments are 2 full university credits. Courses in psychology, criminology, socialology prefered, but if these are unavailible take what you can. 
7. Athabasca University has awsome distance courses

 Thats all I can think of right now so good luck.


----------



## nathen (1 Mar 2006)

thanks stonyman and beleive me i know all about the "glorious" paperwork :argument: :brickwall:


----------



## AVN-Nuno (3 Oct 2006)

Hello all,

I am just getting ready to leave for basic this coming Sunday, and was curious to know how it would be possible (if at all) to remuster to the MP trade later on down the road.  Presently, I have chosen AVN Tech because it feels very challenging, interesting, and to follow in my fathers footsteps.

Now, I could go on and on about how much i have wanted to be a Police Officer ever since I was a child, but I'm sure that you have heard it all before.  So I ask you this,  what are some recognized courses/colleges/diplomas that I would need to be able to take upon this trade?  Are there online courses that are recognized?

This is something that I have my heart set on, that I am GOING to do, but I just need the necessary information to get the ball rolling. 

Thank you for your time!!

AVN-Nuno


----------



## Pvt. Pukepail (15 Oct 2006)

Just curious, I have a police foundations diploma, and am considering going into MPs after an initial Infantry hitch (assuming after Infantry I want to join the MPs), was wondering if that diploma will be regarded as an equivilant of the two law-related university credits?  Or will I have to actually go out and get two uni credits on top of the existing diploma?

Thanks if anyone knows


----------



## Pvt. Pukepail (15 Oct 2006)

note- the police foundations program is a community college program, not university.  Just to clear up any potential confusion.


----------



## tannerthehammer (16 Oct 2006)

Pte. Pukepail said:
			
		

> note- the police foundations program is a community college program, not university.  Just to clear up any potential confusion.



Well you need either 2 university credits OR a police foundations diploma to join the Reg Force MP's so as of now you are qualified to apply to the MP's with your PF diploma


----------



## IrishCanuck (16 Oct 2006)

Sooo I take it my BSocSc Major in Criminology will initially qualify me to be an MP?


----------



## kincanucks (16 Oct 2006)

IrishCanuck said:
			
		

> Sooo I take it my BSocSc Major in Criminology will initially qualify me to be an MP?



No it will qualify you to be a MPO not a MP.


----------



## tannerthehammer (16 Oct 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> No it will qualify you to be a MPO not a MP.



Well would it not also qualify him to be an MP also, because he would have the 2 university credits?


----------



## kincanucks (16 Oct 2006)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> Well would it not also qualify him to be an MP also, because he would have the 2 university credits?



Is he in the Reg F and applying for OT to MP?  No then it doesn't qualify him.


----------



## tannerthehammer (17 Oct 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Is he in the Reg F and applying for OT to MP?  No then it doesn't qualify him.



Ok so say I am in the reserves and I have a BA in criminology but I just want to go MP and not MPO, do I qualify for MP or just MPO?


----------



## kincanucks (17 Oct 2006)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> Ok so say I am in the reserves and I have a BA in criminology but I just want to go MP and not MPO, do I qualify for MP or just MPO?



Just MPO.


----------



## medaid (17 Oct 2006)

sorry guys...but I have to point out. Some of you are saying two full university credits....uh...what do you mean by that?


Just to clarify, each credit is 1, most courses in post-secondary (college or university) are 3 credit courses.
In order to be a 'FULL-TIME' student at an institution, it varies between institutions, but it generally means 9 credit hours, another words 3 courses.

you need a DIPLOMA which is 60 Credits or the first TWO years of University in either Police Foundations, Psychology or Criminology....at least that's what the nice MP Cpl told me when I asked him  ;D


----------



## tannerthehammer (17 Oct 2006)

MedTech said:
			
		

> sorry guys...but I have to point out. Some of you are saying two full university credits....uh...what do you mean by that?
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, each credit is 1, most courses in post-secondary (college or university) are 3 credit courses.
> ...



1 University credit = 1 course that is 8 months long OR the combination of 2 four month long half credit courses


----------



## medaid (17 Oct 2006)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> 1 University credit = 1 course that is 8 months long OR the combination of 2 half credits which are 4 months long each




hmmm that's weird not the way things are here  because NONE of my courses are 8 months LONG and they are ALL 3 credit courses with exception to Symposium lectures. I know a friend of mine her school does it that way...and she goes to school in ON  maybe its a university thing. Admitedly that would be extremely confusing, since everyone else does it by the 3-Credit / Course model.


----------



## Inspir (17 Oct 2006)

In Alberta an average Bachelors degree is 120 credits. An average course is 3 credits. An average 3 credit course is 80 hours long. An average student completes 30 credits per year. 30 credits a year is on average 10 courses per year. 10 courses per year equals to on average of 800 hours of instruction. An average Bachelors degree is 3 200 hours of instruction.

 :blotto:


----------

